# Different Microphone Types



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I was doing some home work on different types of microphones, this particular link caught my eye. some fascinating stuff IMO, i noticed the part about condenser mics, how they arent used often because it takes sound in on how it _really_ sounds, where as the studio condensor mics(generally larger) have tons of R&D behind them to alter the sound for the "better" of the singing artist.



Bluffers_Guide said:


> MICROPHONES
> There's a lot more about this topic than most people realise. Here I will discuss about various types of microphones, as well as my favourite microphones. Of course, there are better microphones out there, but I haven't had a chance to play with them yet.
> 
> How microphones work
> ...


Source

I am not expecting any comments, just posting so in the future if someone uses that infamous search button, this pops up in good hopes it helps. If anyone wants to add feel free


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Haven't read it yet...will do so a bit later this afternoon. Also some good information in Geddes' book.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

As long as we are on the topic of Mic's I'll ask a question...


I have an IBM laptop with RoomEQ installed on it. Next to the headphone jack I have an identical sized jack that is labeled MIC. I also have a HarmonKardon receiver that came with a Mic for setting up the crossovers and such. It's plug is the same size as the Mic jack on the side of my laptop. I tried plugging it in and using it and I can't get it to work. It's totally unresponsive. Is it compatible and I'm just not doing something right?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> As long as we are on the topic of Mic's I'll ask a question...
> 
> 
> I have an IBM laptop with RoomEQ installed on it. Next to the headphone jack I have an identical sized jack that is labeled MIC. I also have a HarmonKardon receiver that came with a Mic for setting up the crossovers and such. It's plug is the same size as the Mic jack on the side of my laptop. I tried plugging it in and using it and I can't get it to work. It's totally unresponsive. Is it compatible and I'm just not doing something right?


Italyon, you can use your onboard mic input, BUT, it is naturally altered, sound wise, wont be as accurate. Which is why everyone always gets an external USB preamp for their condensor microphones, so nothing is being processed "falsely". Check out that RTA thread someone posted, you can get a combo(mic and preamp) for less than $150.


edit: here is link http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38290

also if you go to the Apple Store, they got that M-Audio preamp for $100, more than reasonable IMO.
http://store.apple.com/us/product/TB084LL/A


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Well can we assume that the Mic that came with my receiver is good enough to tune since that is it's sole purpose? Is there a way I can use it with the USB pre-amp?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

idk, i never seen your mic before? you got a picture out of curiosity?


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Well can we assume that the Mic that came with my receiver is good enough to tune since that is it's sole purpose? Is there a way I can use it with the USB pre-amp?


Your mic from the receiver may be a condensor mic, which needs phantom power to work properly. I'm not sure if the mic input on laptops have phantom power. USB mic pre-amps should have phantom power available if you buy the right one.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Xander said:


> Your mic from the receiver may be a condensor mic, which needs phantom power to work properly. I'm not sure if the mic input on laptops have phantom power. USB mic pre-amps should have phantom power available if you buy the right one.


Standard phantom power microphones require 48v.

PC microphone jacks supply 5v.


----------



## Area3Pro (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey

Let me know if you need some books to read..

When i went to school for my Degree in Audio Engineering I got a ton of Books on Microphones and placement!


----------

